# Beat up old powerlifter



## hkfnar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello to everyone,


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Riles (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## psychowhite (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## albesur3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone purchased the new Osta rx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Apr 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 
Glad to see more PLers, getting sick and tired of all those BBers.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SUKS2BU (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

